# Power Inserter inside apartment...



## ChelleBelle1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm posting for my 92-year old father who has had Dish at his apartment for about 4 years. About a month ago, there was a complete signal loss. The contracted person for the apartment complex came out and ended up putting a Power Inserter DPP44 inside his apartment. For some reason it lost power yesterday and three other people in his apartment complex also lost their signal. Turns out that the power inserter in my Dad's apartment also controls the other three apartments in his building. Is this normal? Seems like he would be paying the power bill (don't know if it uses a lot of power or not) and has a pretty easy way to annoy the neighbors by disconnecting (if he was so inclined, which he isn't).

Would like to know if this is normal. I personally think it should be removed and powered outside where the Dish satellite is...

Thanks!

:grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In case you don't know...

A power inserter like you mentioned is needed when a DPP44 switch is involved. It isn't a lot of power to run the switch, but it is something he would be paying for that others would not.

IF the landlord is doing things above-board, then it is possible that other tennants are sharing a dish, through that DPP44 switch and each one has their own account. If this is what is happening, it is possible that for a while your father was the only one with a Dish account... and sometimes a single receiver can provide enough power on its own to run the switch, though it is not recommended... but once other receivers were active on that switch, that is probably where the problem came in.

IF your father has a separate power bill, then I would contact the landlord and either ask him to move that power inserter outside to wherever the switch is OR credit your father on his monthly lease for the convenience of having it installed in his apartment. IF your father lives in a place where the electricity is bundled in with the rent... then it might not be affecting his actual cost... in which case it might not be worth even bringing up.


----------



## ChelleBelle1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you so much. That helps and gives me a better understanding of what they have done. Thanks again!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I would have a strong preference to have a shared power inserter in my unit. We have seen several cases where power inserters are in units with lax, uncomprehending and/or careless tenants. As apparently was the case before the PI was moved in the OPs case.

If it is easier for management to have the inserter in another unit than to do some paperwork and ciphering in this case, it might result in more service interruptions. A 2 day outage for someone with a $100/month DISH bill would evaporate $6 worth of service and $6 might pay for 75% of the electric bill excess for months and months.

Just my $0.02.

YMMV.


:coffee


----------

